# lotion or moisturizer sitting on top of skin



## aimpact (Sep 1, 2012)

hello I have a problem.I use lotion and sometime moisturizer cream on my face,and when I wash my face with plain water there is white residue all over my face,sometime I can see white residue spot on my face.

While im washing my face with plain water I scrape my skin with my nail softly and there is white residue from the lotion under my nail,This is everywhere on my face.

 It seem like the lotion or moisturizer is sitting on top of my skin  and making it dryer. I tried to ignore this and just wash my face with water and put on lotion ,but I think this is bad because the old lotion is just sitting on top of my skin and not letting the new lotion  do its job. My skin is sensitive and very dehydrated.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 1, 2012)

Hmm.. a couple of questions for you. What products are you using? Are you just rinsing your face or does this happen when you use cleansers and exfoliators?


----------



## aimpact (Sep 1, 2012)

I use cetaphil moisturizer cream,aveeno ultra claming lotion, and eucerin original healing soothing repair lotion.I rinse with just plain water using my hands.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 1, 2012)

You should be using a cleanser to remove dirt and stuff from your skin. Rinsing is not enough. Also, exfoliating will help remove dead skin that sits there. I don't think it's the lotion or moisturizer you're seeing come off, but excess skin and dirt. Cetaphil makes a nice gentle cleanser you could try. I think if you start using a cleanser and actually wash your face, that problem will likely go away.


----------



## aimpact (Sep 1, 2012)

ok thanks for the help.I will try cetaphil gentle cleanser.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 1, 2012)

You also might want to add a gentle exfoliating treatment at least once a week, for a nice deep clean. Your cleanser doesn't have to be Cetaphil; I recommended that based on your skin. There are a lot of different cleansers available. You'll just want to use something gentle and non irritating. Simple is another brand you could try. Good luck and hope it works!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## aimpact (Sep 1, 2012)

Is oatmeal oats good to exfoliate my skin? I will get the aveeno active naturals ultra claming foaming cleanser because cetaphil gentle have sls.sodium lauryl sulfate


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 1, 2012)

I personally have not tried the Aveeno cleanser, but you might be able to find reviews here by using the search button. I know other ladies here have mentioned Aveeno products and typically, the responses are positive. Yes, oatmeal is good for your skin.


----------



## GlitzGlam (Sep 2, 2012)

An extra tip for removing dead skin is buy a face brush and when you scrub your face take the face brush and brush gently all over your face and neck area after you rinse your face apply the mosturizer and your skin should absorb it imidietly ....that is what i do and it works really well.


----------

